# MBGFC Memorial Day roll call / Good luck wish



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wondering who else is going to brave the butt kicking we might get this weekend fishing the MemDay event? We are in but not looking forward to the tight 3-5' seas we might see! I am loading the Viking with bean bags from the Yellowfin days to be able to rest, its no fun being tossed out of a bunk! Ha ha

Good luck to all that fish. I will be wearing a Jacquelyn tshirt at the Capt's meeting, introduce yourselves and put a face to the forum names!

We will be on 16, 68 72 etc... all weekend.

Good luck! Catch um up and stay safe!

Robert


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a time when I would go regardless , but after a few years on my legs and back,, not going out in it intentionally . Were only 35ft, were out


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

We are backing out of it.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be on the Gear Up. We are still in as far as I know.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck guys 3-5s is noticeable in any boat.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We are most likely backing out as well 😞😭


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

As of right now the Reel Fuelish is still in but we will make a final decision tomorrow. We may just have a smaller crew, some may sit it out. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We will be there


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

We're in. We've got our asses kicked before offshore and prepared to do it again this weekend. It won't be comfortable but I've already took vacation from work and need to fish bad. Haven't had a tight line in a while now. Hopefully it'll be worth it. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I might see y'all at the weigh-ins! Catch em up!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good luck everyone and God bless. Please be safe out there. It is the year for some records to fall, hopefully someone on our forum will cash in.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

NOAA just lowered it Saturday to 2'-4', 1' - 2' Saturday night.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I too noticed the forecast moderating, LR forecast are always a total WAG at best. We are pumped and sticking to our original plan of heading to the SW all night.

Robert


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is the current "Reefcast" for the middle of the Spur. Be safe everyone. If you ever want another team member hit me up.


John


----------

